
How Airbnb Is Pushing Locals Out of New Orleans’ Coolest Neighborhoods - pxeboot
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/airbnb-new-orleans-housing_us_59f33054e4b03cd20b811699
======
recondite
How has Airbnb not been sanctioned by more local governments seeking to curb
this behavior? Just like Napster, Uber, and all of the other "sharing economy"
apps that have popped up in the past 20 years, Airbnb's profit model hinges on
the ability of its users to skirt local laws and operate in this very gray
area.

It seems like very short-sighted planning by city councils who impose some
nominal license/approval fee in exchange for the long-term health of their own
communities. I don't see how this is sustainable.

